# How to waterproof a tile bathroom floor?



## Back40 (Aug 2, 2011)

I would like to waterproof the tile floor in the bathroom of a 50 year old home. This is to prevent any additional waterdamage to the subfloor/floor joists. I tried several applications of sealant product but water still leaks through to the crawl space. I installed a shower door but the tenants seem to be unable to prevent water from getting on the floor when exiting the shower. Are there any other products that I could apply?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 2, 2011)

Have you checked for plumbing leaks? If you have that much water on the floor, you probably have a tenent that won't close the door when having a shower. Stopping all water is not easy, the transition from floor to wall if grouted can crack and should be sealed, the toilet is sealed to keep its water in the pipe, but floor water can find it's way around the outside of the pipe. The vanity is also a problem, where water can run under it. Once you have made a swimming pool out of the bathroom, where will the water go.


----------



## Back40 (Aug 3, 2011)

nealtw said:


> Have you checked for plumbing leaks? If you have that much water on the floor, you probably have a tenent that won't close the door when having a shower. Stopping all water is not easy, the transition from floor to wall if grouted can crack and should be sealed, the toilet is sealed to keep its water in the pipe, but floor water can find it's way around the outside of the pipe. The vanity is also a problem, where water can run under it. Once you have made a swimming pool out of the bathroom, where will the water go.




I have run a bead of silicone b/w the tub base and tile floor. Pretty sure it is coming from the floor just outside the tub. I poured a small amount of water (4oz) on the floor in the suspected area and by the time I could crawl under the tub in the crawl space(apprx 5 mins), the majority of the water had leaked through to the ground in the same location as previous leaks. I have also checked under the tub while the shower was running and did not witness any leaking. From the underside of the bathroom floor, the leak location corresponds to the area just outside the tub where one would step when coming out of the shower/tub).


----------



## nealtw (Aug 3, 2011)

Sounds like you have a problem with the grout, maybe a tile expert will come along.


----------



## kattey (Aug 12, 2011)

It's best to consult trade's people about how and where to waterproof. Waterproofing is expensive. In older homes not all areas were waterproofed. You can remove tiles, waterproof and re-tile, or waterproof with old tiles.


----------

